# Freeride-Schande in FR: "Freerider" zerstören beliebte Wanderwege



## Up&Down (22. November 2008)

Ich bike gelegentlich in der Freiburger Gegend und finde die Freiburger Aktivitäten um den Rossi (die legale Freeride-Strecke) klasse. Als Freerider bin ich öfter in diversen Bikeparks unterwegs und weiß gut geshapte Trails mit Kickern, Tables und Double zu schätzen. Genauso mag ich aber auch Touren auf naturbelassenen Trails.

Als ich heute den besten dieser Art fuhr (blaue Raute vom Schauinsland; heute nur den unteren Teil vom Brombergkopf) hat es mich schier vom Bike gehauen: auf der *Strecke vom Brombergfelsen *haben in den letzten Wochen offenbar *massive Bautätigkeiten *stattgefunden. *Neben dem Weg wurden Anlieger in den Hang gefahren, zum Teil zusätzlich befestigt, Kicker wurden gebaut, brachiale Abkürzungen um Spitzkehren zu vermeiden in den Boden geknallt. Alles frisch und voller Reifenspuren.*

Dabei ist dieses Stück *von Wanderern hoch frequentiert *und war auch ohne diese Verschandelungen fahrtechnisch interessant. Zudem ein einfach schöner Weg (bis jetzt).

*Freiburger Biker: habt ihr jetzt völlig den Verstand verloren?*

Wenn mich als Freerider solche völlig unnötigen Wegverschandelungen schon stören, wie werden dann die Wanderer reagieren? Falls die dann Drahtseile spannen und Nagelbretter verlegen, hätte ich fast Verständnis dafür!

*Solche Idioten-Wegebauaktionen bringen unseren Sport massiv in Verruf und schaden uns allen!*

Wäre ich Freiburger, würde ich versuchen, die Verantwortlichen Pseudo-Freerider zu finden, ihnen Klartext erzählen und *die Veränderungen zurückbauen*.

"Wegezerstörer wanted"-Plakate in den einschlägigen Bike-Shops könnten helfen  Hatte leider keine Kamera dabei, sonst hätte ich gleich die passenden Bilder gepostet.

Wäre doch schade, wenn das Freeride-Mekka Freiburg wegen ein paar völlig Enthirnten zum Hotspot in der Auseinandersetzung Biker vs. Förster/Wanderer wird!

u&d


----------



## kingofdirt (22. November 2008)

ui das ist nicht gut!

welchen weg meinst du genau? 

wenn man sowas sieht einfach kaputt machen! sind meist nur irgendwelche Kids die nicht bescheid wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norganic (23. November 2008)

kaum sind die letzten wegesperrungen abgewendet muss man hier sowas lesen. haben die jungs die sowas machen denn gar nixx im hirn??? 
ich mein man kann ja hier und da mal was shapen aber doch nicht auf so nem hochfrequentierten wanderweg. das iss einfach ******** und darf so nicht geduldet werden. 
@up+down: gebe dir uneingeschränkt recht
@soprano: lese lieber nochmal den text vom themenstarter denn ich denk du hast ja mal grad gar nixx verstanden 
in diesem sinne 

ride free 

norganic


----------



## Shor (23. November 2008)

soprano schrieb:


> was für ein penner muss man eigentlich sein sich zu wünschen das wanderer lebensgefährliche drähte spannen?? hast du deinen verstand verloren wegen so ein paar sch3iss kickern????
> 
> aber von nem schwaben...
> 
> ...



guten morgen!
kann es sein "suprano" das du nicht verstanden hast was der kerl meint? also ich baue auch sehr gerne, weil es einfach dazu gehört. am brombergsattel zu bauen ist allerdings nicht sehr geschickt da man dort eh schon auf die wanderer achten muss und der trail dort  schon genug zu bieten hat. (Wenn man fahren kann!!!)  die gefahr besteht dann schon das wanderer irgend welchen scheiss auf den trails  auslegen oder so. also....dort bauen muss nicht sein!!! sucht euch stellen an denen nicht so viele los ist und grabt auch nicht denn ganzen wald um.  sucht euch leute die ahnung und ein auge für so was haben und die sich nicht erst seit einem oder zwei jahren  mit dem sport beschäftigen.   wir sind nicht in canada sondern im guten alten ****ing germany wo so etwas ganz schnell nach hinten los gehn kann und das will keiner von uns.
Gruss paco
P.S. geht raus und fahrt fahrrad


----------



## torpedotom (23. November 2008)

hab die blaute route vor ner woche absolviert und in der zweiten rechtkurve waren dann die jungs im alter ziwschen 17 und 22 jahren so wie ich schätzen würde. etwa 7 leute mit big bikes. Sie hatten grad den hang an der linken seite weggebudelt um aus der erde einen anlieger zu bauen. Fand das im ersten moment ne tolle idee das mal jmd was macht, im zweiten wurde mir dann klar was das hinter sich herziehen kann. aber da war ich auch schon am hohlbeinpferdle......

generell find ichs eher schade das sowas in germany net geht,,,

aber einen der hauptwanderwege zu zergraben ist freeriders selbstmord.


----------



## marc (23. November 2008)

soprano schrieb:


> was für ein penner muss man eigentlich sein sich zu wünschen das wanderer lebensgefährliche drähte spannen?? hast du deinen verstand verloren wegen so ein paar sch3iss kickern????
> 
> aber von nem schwaben...
> 
> ...



Eine etwas gepflegtere Ausdrucksweise und Hirn einschalten beim schreiben, sonst "droll" ich Dich wohin....

Marc


----------



## saturno (23. November 2008)

soprano schrieb:


> was für ein penner muss man eigentlich sein sich zu wünschen das wanderer lebensgefährliche drähte spannen?? hast du deinen verstand verloren wegen so ein paar sch3iss kickern????
> 
> aber von nem schwaben...
> 
> ...




hast wohl deinen verstand auf einem dieser kicker gelassen.


erst mal nachdenken dann posten und beleidigungen kannste mit deinen saufkumpanen austauschen


----------



## soprano (23. November 2008)

ich zitiere :


Wenn mich als Freerider solche völlig unnötigen Wegverschandelungen schon stören, wie werden dann die Wanderer reagieren? *Falls die dann Drahtseile spannen und Nagelbretter verlegen, hätte ich fast Verständnis dafür!*


und zum rest: mimimimimi


----------



## Krischaan (23. November 2008)

Hab das Ganze letzten Mittwoch entdeckt und mich auch sehr geärgert. Wie kann man so unüberlegt und offensichtlich einen für Biker nicht legalen Weg, der gleichzeitig einer der beliebtesten Wanderwege auf den Kybi ist, so massiv bearbeiten. 

Vorhandene natürliche Gegebenheiten etwas nachbessern, o.k., aber einfach zwei Meter vor der eigentlichen Wegkreuzung eine mehr als meterbreite Kurve in die Böschung schlitzen kann nur zu Ärger mit Wanderern und Forstamt führen. Genauso wird es wenig Verständnis für die S-förmige Beseitigung der Vegetation links und rechts des Weges geben, die Anlauf und dann Sprung mit Landung bilden. Und das Ganze auf einem halbmeterbreiten, schlecht einsehbaren Wanderweg 

Und wenn die Jungs dann auch noch mit der schon bekannten "Rücksichtnahme" da runterdübeln dauert's wirklich nicht mehr lange und wir Biker werden auf den schönsten Trails rund um Freiburg nicht mehr geduldet, wie es im Moment noch der Fall ist.

Ein bisschen mehr Respekt vor Natur und Mitmenschen wäre angebracht.

Krischan


----------



## saturno (24. November 2008)

soprano schrieb:


> ich zitiere :
> 
> 
> Wenn mich als Freerider solche völlig unnötigen Wegverschandelungen schon stören, wie werden dann die Wanderer reagieren? *Falls die dann Drahtseile spannen und Nagelbretter verlegen, hätte ich fast Verständnis dafür!*
> ...




ja ja, man sollte es zweimal lesen, nehme alles zurück


----------



## dubbel (24. November 2008)

Up&Down schrieb:


> Wäre ich Freiburger, würde ich versuchen, die Verantwortlichen Pseudo-Freerider zu finden, ihnen Klartext erzählen und die Veränderungen zurückbauen.
> "Wegezerstörer wanted"-Plakate in den einschlägigen Bike-Shops könnten helfen





Norganic schrieb:


> darf so nicht geduldet werden.





Krischaan schrieb:


> Hab das Ganze letzten Mittwoch entdeckt und mich auch sehr geärgert.
> ...dauert's wirklich nicht mehr lange und wir Biker werden auf den schönsten Trails rund um Freiburg nicht mehr geduldet, wie es im Moment noch der Fall ist.


warum baut keiner von euch die dinger wieder ab? 
sollte doch selbstverständlich sein, besonders, wenn das problem mindestens seit mittwoch bekannt ist. 

oder hofft ihr, der böse mann, der sie hingebaut hat, macht das wieder rückgängig wegen diesem thread oder nem fahndungsplakat im laden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (24. November 2008)

soprano schrieb:


> aber von nem schwaben...
> 
> mein mitleid
> 
> und jetzt droll dich in dai stuggeder forum



mir gehts um das....JEDER darf hier seine Meinung äußern sofern sie nicht beleidigend wird. Also in Zukunft mal nachdenken. Du willst ja auch angemessen angesprochen werden.


----------



## Krischaan (24. November 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> warum baut keiner von euch die dinger wieder ab?
> sollte doch selbstverständlich sein, besonders, wenn das problem mindestens seit mittwoch bekannt ist.
> 
> oder hofft ihr, der böse mann, der sie hingebaut hat, macht das wieder rückgängig wegen diesem thread oder nem fahndungsplakat im laden?



Gerodete Vegetation wieder abbauen? Wie stellst du dir das vor?
Das würde einige Zeit brauchen bis das von selber wieder zugewachsen ist. Nur leider erodiert das jetzt schön bei dem nassen Wetter. Und da es schon mal da ist, wird sicherlich auch der ein oder anderen vorbeikommenden Radler die Gelegenheit beim Schopfe packen und da durch düsen. Also stehen die Chancen auf Regeneration ziemlich schlecht.
Oder sollen wir jetzt selber Wanderer spielen und zur Freude der anderen das Ganze mit Stöckchen zulegen?


----------



## a.nienie (24. November 2008)

na zumindest den ein oder anderen kicker einebnen sollte drin sein.

richtig nervig finde ich diese "umfahrungshilfen".
wenn man's nicht um die spitzkehre gebacken bekommt,
dann muß man halt mal kurz runter vom bock.


----------



## dubbel (24. November 2008)

Krischaan schrieb:


> Gerodete Vegetation wieder abbauen? Wie stellst du dir das vor?
> Oder sollen wir jetzt selber Wanderer spielen und zur Freude der anderen das Ganze mit Stöckchen zulegen?


hm? die rede war doch von kickern, anliegern und abkürzungen (s.o.). 

das problem gibst bei uns auch, und die einzige lösung, die wir sehen, besteht darin, dass der ganze wild gebaute mist (kicker, anlieger) gleich wieder abgerissen wird und abkürzungen wieder zugebaut werden. 
siehst du das als problem?


----------



## Eike. (24. November 2008)

Krischaan schrieb:


> Oder sollen wir jetzt selber Wanderer spielen und zur Freude der anderen das Ganze mit Stöckchen zulegen?



Warum nicht? Zusätzlich noch kleine Plakate aufhängen in denen ihr erklärt warum das blockiert wurde. Vielleicht könnt ihr sogar so noch das Image bei den Spaziergängern ein bischen aufpolieren.


----------



## Krischaan (24. November 2008)

Alles schön und gut, aber ich geh in den Wald zum Radfahren und nicht um kleinen Jungs ihren Mist hinterherzuräumen. Ich hab nämlich schon eine Arbeit.
Und dank netter Worte hab ich bisher noch (fast) jedem Wanderer im Vorfeld den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen können. Dies wird halt aber durch derlei Aktionen nicht einfacher werden. denn leider werden wir Biker da alle in einen Topf geschmissen.

Gruß
Krischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (24. November 2008)

ich weiss genau was du meinst, und genau deswegen ist mir die vollständigkeit einer jeden ausfahrt alle paar wochen weniger wichtig als die tatsache, dass da nicht jeder die sau rauslässt und wege verwüstet.
sprich: lieber anhalten und der allgemeinheit einen dienst erweisen, als jede einheit durchziehen und drauf hoffen, dass der heilige bimbam die strecken in ordnung bringt. 
vor allem in so ner sensiblen gegend.


----------



## Krischaan (24. November 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> ... ist mir die vollständigkeit einer jeden ausfahrt alle paar wochen weniger wichtig ...


werd mal drüber nachdenken und am Mittwoch ein bisschen Extrazeit zur Weg-Denaturierung einplanen


----------



## dubbel (24. November 2008)

wird zu 





ergebnis:


----------



## [email protected] (24. November 2008)

wenn mich jmd aufn schauinsland shuttelt bau ich es gerne bei der abfahrt ab


----------



## torpedotom (24. November 2008)

kicker glattbremsen oder wie @  [email protected]


----------



## Deleted 87531 (24. November 2008)

Also beim Kicker zammen bügeln bin ich au dabei  voraussetzung is ja genannt worden 

Mein Vorschlag wäre ein Kicker der einfach zu groß is zum springen 

Aber mal im ernst vllt könnte sich ja alle zumsammen für was legales am Schaui einsetzen? Natürlich an einem weniger hoch frequentiertem Wanderweg. Oder gabs da schon versuche, Anfragen, etc.?


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (24. November 2008)

Gute Idee.
Der Rückbau wäre eine prima Gelegenheit zu zeigen, dass man über die nötige Sensibilität verfügt.
Bin dabei.


----------



## publicenemy (24. November 2008)

dann möcht ich bis ende der woche vorher nachher bilder sehen


----------



## waldman (25. November 2008)

K4$uL schrieb:


> Aber mal im ernst vllt könnte sich ja alle zumsammen für was legales am Schaui einsetzen? Natürlich an einem weniger hoch frequentiertem Wanderweg. Oder gabs da schon versuche, Anfragen, etc.?



klar gabs schon versuche von uns. ist ja nicht so dass wir mit dem trail am rosskopf für alle zeit zufrieden sind.
am schauinsland und kybbfelsen ist es eine andere situation und deshalb sieht das forstamt hier keine notwendigkeit für eine strecke. zumal schon eine am rosskopf besteht.

bei der abfahrt anhalten und was herrichten (ob reparieren oder den mist anderer zerstören) könnte ruhig jeder machen. hab gestern auch am rosskopf im schneefall mit dem klappspaten zwei abwasserrinnen hergerichtet.

also regt euch nicht nur gnadenlos auf sondern macht was dagegen.  
stöcke (große und dicke; nicht das 1cm-durchmesser wanderermodell), steine reinlegen, anlieger sind sofort weg.


----------



## Shor (26. November 2008)

morgääänn!
hier gehts ja ganz schön rund. was mir aufgefallen ist bei der ganzen sache , das es momentan so aussieht als wären alle gegen das bauen überhaupt. ich bin der meinung das noch zu wenig gemacht wird aber die leute die was machen, nicht immer ihren kopf einsetzen. hab mir auch schon mal nen beschissen weg ausgesucht zum bauen. hab aber  dann wieder alles beseitigt. man solllte sich andere wege suchen (wie oben schon mal geschrieben)auf denen nicht so viele wanderer laufen. das problem dabei ist das die meisten keine lust haben scouten zu gehn und nicht wie ich, wenn ich freizeit hab zwischen 4 und 6 std. im wald verbring(auch ohne bike) um etwas gescheites zu finden.  hab auch schon mal den förster im wald getroffen wärend ich mit schaufel unterwegs war und muss sagen, das nicht alle förster unmenschen sind. man muss keine hüft hohen anliegen oder 1,50 hohe absprünge in den wald schaufeln um fun zu haben. es reicht vorhandene kanten  etwas zu bearbeiten und  in den kurfen eine knöchelhohe(tiefe) linie zu ziehen wo das laufrad rein passt. wenn überhaupt... so, muss jetzt erst mal was schaffe und regt euch nicht so auf sonder arbeitet zusammen. 

Geht raus und fahrt fahrrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torpedotom (26. November 2008)

word


----------



## Krischaan (21. März 2009)

Hallo,

wollt das Thema mal wieder hochholen, da jetzt, nachdem die Wege wieder schneefrei sind, wieder fleißig direkt vor Freiburgs Haustür auf der blauen Raute gebuddelt wird. Der Frühling ist da und ich glaube es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis irgendjemand von der anderen Seite dies Thema hochkochen wird. Und dann sind es wieder alle MTBiker die da in einen Buddeltopf geworfen werden. 

Finde wir sollten vorher hier selbst eine Standortbestimmung vornehmen und diesen dann auch vor Ort vertreten, wenn sich die Gelegenheit dazu bietet. Egal ob das dann gegenüber Wanderern oder aber den Baumeistern selber ist.

Kann nur nochmal sagen, dass ich keine Lust habe irgendwann in meinem Hausrevier nicht mehr geduldet zu werden (denn regel-/gesetzkonform sind ja die wenigsten von uns hier im Forum unterwegs), weil einige wenige ohne Nachzudenken am falschen Ort das falsche tun.

Schönes Wochenende allen,
Krischan


----------



## bergling (21. März 2009)

Hi, 
ich hab mich die Tage ebenfalls sehr über die völlig deplazierten Bauarbeiten auf der Blauen Raute (unterer Teil) geärgert - vllt. könnten wir dort neben Rückbau einen Hinweis an die Buddeler auf diesen Thread hinterlassen, damit sie sich an der Diskussion beteiligen können bzw. unsere Argumente kennen lernen...

Es gibt wirklich passendere Stellen für wunderbare Anlieger und neue Streckenführungen!

Philipp


----------



## Downhillrage (29. März 2009)

hi,
ich bin durch zufall auf den thread gestossen. ich muss sagen was die jungs/maedels da hingebaut haben ist mal garnicht so uebel! ich finde das bringt in den ganzen trail ein bisschen spannung! ich glaube nur das es halt anspruchsvoll ist dort schnell und flowig durch zu zirkeln und ich dort gut meine fahrtechnik verbessern kann. (ich fahr noch nicht erst 1-2 jahre, sondern ich habe schon ein paar jaehrchen rennerfahrung auf dem buckel)

ich sage wenn es leute sich wagen, in den wald zu gehen und was neues zu schaffen finde ich das gut und das sollte  unterstuezt werden. wenn ich einen von den jenigen im wald schaufeln sehe, wuerde ich nach moeglichkeit ihnen sogar helfen, solang es keine schaeden gibt ausser erdbewegung und ein paar bueschen. denn mal ehrlich wo in der freiburger gegend kann man einstueck wald finden was nicht hochfrequentiert ist?

wollt ihr denn eigenlich keine coolen neuen sachen zu fahren haben oder gebt ihr euch fuer immer und ewig mit den selben trails zufrieden? schaut euch mal andere gegenden an die nicht unbedingt gescheite huegel hinter der haustuer haben(zb:tueringen, italien , vogesen) da gehen sie raus und bauen was sie wollen und keinen juckts und hier regts sogar das eigene mtb volk auf! ich weiss nicht leute ich find einfach schade.

ride loose


----------



## Toni Dark (29. März 2009)

Leider leben wir nicht in Kanada, Türingen oder in den Vogesen. Ich denke jeder hier drin würde gerne richtig geile Trails auf em Rosskopf usw bauen. Die Wälder dort werden aber so intensiv genutzt, dass solche Baumaßnahmen früher oder später zu großen Problemen mit den Behörden führen.

Wenn man solche Sachen am Bombenloch baut, ist es noch okay, dort wirds ja seit Jahren geduldet. Aber auf bereits existierenden Wanderwegen ist es nicht sinnvoll. Da rufen eh schon jedes Wochenende einige Wanderer beim Förster an und beschweren sich. Deshalb wurde uns vom Forstamt ja auch die Abfahrt Richtung Jugendherberge zur Verfügung gestellt. Dort kann man an den Bautagen seine eigenen Ideen einbringen und solange machbar auch verwirklichen.

Wildes Bauen auf Trails direkt bei Freiburg wird aber garantiert irgendwann Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen. Und das werden keine Konsequenzen sein, die uns gefallen.


----------



## Triple F (29. März 2009)

Den letzten Abschnitt sollten sich einige Biker in den Lenker gravieren lassen!


----------



## andi1969 (29. März 2009)

Downhillrage schrieb:


> hi,
> ich bin durch zufall auf den thread gestossen. ich muss sagen was die jungs/maedels da hingebaut haben ist mal garnicht so uebel! ich finde das bringt in den ganzen trail ein bisschen spannung! ich glaube nur das es halt anspruchsvoll ist dort schnell und flowig durch zu zirkeln und ich dort gut meine fahrtechnik verbessern kann. (ich fahr noch nicht erst 1-2 jahre, sondern ich habe schon ein paar jaehrchen rennerfahrung auf dem buckel)
> 
> ich sage wenn es leute sich wagen, in den wald zu gehen und was neues zu schaffen finde ich das gut und das sollte  unterstuezt werden. wenn ich einen von den jenigen im wald schaufeln sehe, wuerde ich nach moeglichkeit ihnen sogar helfen, solang es keine schaeden gibt ausser erdbewegung und ein paar bueschen. denn mal ehrlich wo in der freiburger gegend kann man einstueck wald finden was nicht hochfrequentiert ist?
> ...



*Tja und die Konsequenz der Sache ist das alles Dicht gemacht wird und wir als Biker verteufelt werden und alles verboten wird . Nur weil Einige 
nicht denken können/wollen.*


----------



## Triple F (29. März 2009)

Denke zudem, dass man den Leuten hier, die in ihrer Freizeit den Rosskopf herrichten und den Kontakt zu den Behörden halten, mit unzulässigen Buddelaktionen einen Bärendienst erweist.

Wie können sie denn den Ausbau legaler Strecken rechtfertigen, wenn immer noch kreuz & quer in der Gegend herumgebaut wird? 

Die Idee hinter der legalen Strecke ist doch auch, dass die illegalen Erdverschiebungen minimiert werden. Wenn sich das drastisch reduziert ist das m.M. auch eine ganz gute Ausgangsposition, falls es evtl. mal um eine geplante Streckenerweiterung geht.

"Nachhaltig freeriden!" (oder so...)


----------



## Downhillrage (29. März 2009)

ist es nicht ueberall verboten auf strecken die schmaler als 2 m sind sein rad zu fahren? was wollen die uns noch gross verbieten? 
ausserdem wurde die srtecke am rossi doch nicht gebaut, weil es wo anders staendig bauaktionen gibt. die haben die strecke uns gegeben das wir nicht auf den wanderewegen fahren. was sollen sie denn machen gelaender und zauene auf alle wege bauen? der rossi und der kippi sind ausserdem zwei verschieden foerster da hat das eine mit dem anderen nicht unbedingt viel zu tun.

mal ehrlich wenn man schon ein etwas fortgeschritteneres fahrkoennen hat wird der rosskopf (mit dh bike) schon etwas langweilig. ich wuerd halt gern ein paar strecken hier in der umgebung haben die einbisschen anspruchsvoll sind, ohne das man gleich das cross country rad auspacken muss um ein bisschen gefordert zu werden. oder kennt ihr hier strecken (ausser bike parks) bei denen man mit dem downhillrad wirklich gefordert wird?

ich muss schliesslich gucken das ich auf strecken fahren kann auf denen ich auch weiter komme!

scrub the dirt, it needs it!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (29. März 2009)

Es ist zwar verboten, wird aber im allgemeinen (=so lange es keine großen Probleme gibt) geduldet. Wenn aber solche Bauaktionen an prominenter Stelle gemacht werden und dann im Renntempo auf Wanderwegen gebrettert wird beschweren sich (nicht ganz zu unrecht) immer mehr Leute beim Forst oder der Stadt und schneller als du "huch" sagen kannst wird die ganze Atmosphäre sehr frostig. 



> mal ehrlich wenn man schon ein etwas fortgeschritteneres fahrkoennen hat wird der rosskopf (mit dh bike) schon etwas langweilig. ich wuerd halt gern ein paar strecken hier in der umgebung haben die einbisschen anspruchsvoll sind, ohne das man gleich das cross country rad auspacken muss um ein bisschen gefordert zu werden. oder kennt ihr hier strecken (ausser bike parks) bei denen man mit dem downhillrad wirklich gefordert wird?



Das Konzept der gegenseitigen Rücksicht scheint dir leider eher fremd zu sein. Der Wald ist nicht zu deinem exklusiven Vergnügen da. Wenn das was du in der Natur findest dich nicht mehr fordert solltest du halt auf Bikeparks ausweichen und nicht wild auf Wanderwegen rumbuddeln. Vergleiche mit anderen Gegenden in denen wildes Bauen angeblich gar kein Problem ist sind hier fehl am Platz. Der Süden ist dermaßen dicht bevölktert, dass es zwangsweise zu Reibereien kommt weil jeder seine Vorstellung von Freizeit hat. Ddas muss man nicht noch fördern.

.
.
.

Ich nehme Wetten an, wann der erste Revoluzzer daher kommt und mit Begriffen wie "sich nicht immer alles gefallen lassen", "kuschen" oder ähnlichem um sich wirft


----------



## Triple F (29. März 2009)

Downhillrage schrieb:


> ist es nicht ueberall verboten auf strecken die schmaler als 2 m sind sein rad zu fahren? was wollen die uns noch gross verbieten?



Es ist verboten, aber momentan sind "wir" geduldet. Das kann sich unter den gegebenen Umständen, schon mal ändern.



Downhillrage schrieb:


> der rossi und der kippi sind ausserdem zwei verschieden foerster da hat das eine mit dem anderen nicht unbedingt viel zu tun.



Ich glaube, die kennen sich schon... 



Downhillrage schrieb:


> mal ehrlich wenn man schon ein etwas fortgeschritteneres fahrkoennen hat wird der rosskopf (mit dh bike) schon etwas langweilig.



Da stimm' ich Dir zu... dann bist Du eben schon am Ende angekommen und darfst ins nächste Level.

Die Strecke zwischen Freiburg und Hinterzarten ist mit dem Auto auch etwas langweilig, dennoch bau' ich keine Schikanen ein. 



Downhillrage schrieb:


> ich muss schliesslich gucken das ich auf strecken fahren kann auf denen ich auch weiter komme!



Warum gehst du dann nicht einfach doch in die Parks? Genau _dafür_ sind die doch da. Jeder Biker aus Deutschland beneidet die Freiburger: 3 Parks in 1 - 2h Auto-Reichweite.


----------



## Toni Dark (29. März 2009)

Downhillrage schrieb:


> ist es nicht ueberall verboten auf strecken die schmaler als 2 m sind sein rad zu fahren? was wollen die uns noch gross verbieten?
> ausserdem wurde die srtecke am rossi doch nicht gebaut, weil es wo anders staendig bauaktionen gibt. die haben die strecke uns gegeben das wir nicht auf den wanderewegen fahren. was sollen sie denn machen gelaender und zauene auf alle wege bauen? der rossi und der kippi sind ausserdem zwei verschieden foerster da hat das eine mit dem anderen nicht unbedingt viel zu tun.
> 
> mal ehrlich wenn man schon ein etwas fortgeschritteneres fahrkoennen hat wird der rosskopf (mit dh bike) schon etwas langweilig. ich wuerd halt gern ein paar strecken hier in der umgebung haben die einbisschen anspruchsvoll sind, ohne das man gleich das cross country rad auspacken muss um ein bisschen gefordert zu werden. oder kennt ihr hier strecken (ausser bike parks) bei denen man mit dem downhillrad wirklich gefordert wird?
> ...



Sorry, aber deine Ansichten sind wirklich übel   Die Strecke auf dem Rosskopf wurde nicht gegeben!!!!! Dafür haben wir uns eingesetzt und nach einigen Besprechungen mit einem sehr freundlichen Förster auch die Genehmigung erhalten. 

Wenn dir die Strecken zu langweilig sind, dann fahr nach Todtnau oder Lac Blanc. Da gehören Downhillräder hin, auf Wanderwegen haben sie recht wenig verloren.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (29. März 2009)

@ downhillrage

wenn du ja ein so erfahrener und mit Rennpraxis gehärteter Biker bist, haste sicher bei deinem können genug Sponsoren an der Hand die dir ja bei deinen Problemen hier in freiburg zwecks anspruchsvoller Strecken, mit einer Umsiedlung in den hohen Norden zur Seite stehen könnten. Bau dir dann an nem schönen Deich ne eigene Spur mit Sponsorgeldern 

Mich würds freuen


----------



## Triple F (29. März 2009)

...und mit den Sponsoren ist dann auch das hier möglich. Hat sogar Potential für einen Road Gap...


----------



## bergling (29. März 2009)

Der Frühling kommt, die Trails werden wieder frei und neben herrlichen Abfahrten ergeben sich auch wieder die ersten Diskussionen mit traditionsbewussten Wanderern - heute hatte ich eine am Kybfelsen, die immerhin recht konstruktiv verlief. 

Ich fände es sinnvoll, bevor die schönen Tage kommen und das Wandervolk wieder auf die blaue Route strömt ernsthaft über einen Rückbau der immerhin noch recht überschaubaren Stellen am Kybfelsen nachzudenken bzw. diesen in Angriff zu nehmen. 

Mindestens genauso wichtig, wie eine Schaufel mit auf den Trail zu nehmen, wäre meines erachtens aber die Rückendeckung für eine Rückbauaktion von vielen passonierten Bikern, damit die "wilden Bauer" nicht eine perfide Wandereraktion (auf der Blauen Raute waren heut schon wieder Barrikaden aufgebaut, konnte man aber umfahren) vermuten, sondern vielleicht einsehen, worum es geht. Vielleicht nimmt das auch der eine oder andere Wanderer staunend zu Kenntnis - oder gar ein Förster?

Ich denke an ein Schild mit einem Schreiben vielleicht aus diesem Thema hier, das man abdruckt und halbwegs wetterfest dort anbringt - mit möglichst vielen Nicknames, die unterschrieben haben oder so plus Link...

Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillrage (29. März 2009)

ich fahre jetzt schon seit ueber 12 jahren fahrrad und brettere shon diese zeit eigentlich so ziemlich anschlag durch die gegend, aber hab allerdings noch nie ein unfall mit wanderen oder anderen leuten im wald gehabt.

ich sehe den wald halt riesigen spielplatz an und wenn da was gebaut wird freut es nicht nur mich sondern auch eine ganze menge andere leute auch. ich habe naemlich die sachen dort am brombergfelsen nicht gebaut, also muessen es ja dann schonmal mind. 2 sein die sich freuen. (zumindest bin ich ja schonmal kein egoist, falls ich mal auf die idee kommen sollte was zu bauen!)


----------



## Downhillrage (29. März 2009)

@kopfnikka67:
ich wohne zum glueck schon fast seit meinem ganzen leben hier und werde garantiert nicht in den norden ziehen, um ein paar sprung und anlieger hassenden radfahrern auszuweichen. ach ja, kleine frage an dich seit wann hat jeder der rennen faehrt sponsoren(sag nicht das ich keine hab) und selbst wenn denkst du die zahlen fuer private streckenbauaktionen. bist ja schon ein bisschen gutglauebig, wenn du denkst die sponsoren in der szene haetten es so dicke!

@bergling:
was willst du mit den rueckbauten erreichen? denkst du das die strecken bauer ploetzlich entscheiden dann nichts mehr neues zu bauen?

ausserdem stoeren die umbau aktionen auf dem kipi garnicht den normalen verlauf des trails. also nur weil mans nicht fahren kann muss man es doch nicht gleich beseitigen, oder?


----------



## Toni Dark (29. März 2009)

Downhillrage schrieb:


> @kopfnikka67:
> ich wohne zum glueck schon fast seit meinem ganzen leben hier und werde garantiert nicht in den norden ziehen, um ein paar sprung und anlieger hassenden radfahrern auszuweichen. ach ja, kleine frage an dich seit wann hat jeder der rennen faehrt sponsoren(sag nicht das ich keine hab) und selbst wenn denkst du die zahlen fuer private streckenbauaktionen. bist ja schon ein bisschen gutglauebig, wenn du denkst die sponsoren in der szene haetten es so dicke!
> 
> @bergling:
> ...




Als ich angefangen hab, das zu lesen hab ich erst an nen Scherz gedacht. Aber du scheinst den Blödsinn wirklich ernst zu meinen!!! 

Ich finde es wirklich schade, dass Menschen so kurzsichtig denken können.


----------



## Downhillrage (29. März 2009)

@ de chef: lern mal radfahrn!


----------



## Eike. (29. März 2009)

Downhillrage schrieb:


> @ de chef: lern mal radfahrn!



Du scheinst nicht zu schnallen, dass es darum überhaupt nicht geht


----------



## Kelme (29. März 2009)

Wenn man den Thread verfolgt, scheint es die örtliche Prominenz geradezu darauf anzulegen in die Aufzählung der dichtgemachten Spots wie Rinne am Frankenstein oder Bombenkrater aufgenommen zu werden. Und diese Aufzählung ist weiß Gott nicht vollständig.


----------



## Downhillrage (30. März 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Du scheinst nicht zu schnallen, dass es darum überhaupt nicht geht



mal ernsthaft, wenn man das zeug dort nicht mag ist es wahrscheinlich deswegen weil man es nicht fahren kann! also denk ich das man einfach mal sich aus solchen sachen raushalten sollte.

@ alle:
was ist eigenlich eure illusion? denkt ihr wenn ihr das weck macht, dass der foerster sagt "oh was fuer tolle radfahrer den geb ich jetzt ne strecke wo sie was bauen koennen!" glaubt mir leute sobald es spruenge auf der strecke hat wird das nie legal! 
genau so als ein paar leute auf die glorreiche idee kamen sich mit dem bestitzer des bombenkraters in kontakt zu setzen, obwohl es nie dort probleme gab, dass gab auch nur aerger! die sache ist, dass kein land besitzer oder forstamt was einigermassen gripps im hirn hat, jemals uns eine gescheite strecke bauen laesst, weil das einfach viel zu riskant mit der haftung waere. also entweder man pachtet ein stueck land und nimmt die haftung auf die eigene kappe (wo man mit einem fuss im kanst steht) oder man geht einfach raus und baut ein paar strecken bei denen man sich der gefahr begibt erwischt zu werden. ich denke wenn einem was nicht gefaellt aber man nicht dadurch behindert wird sollte man einfach RAUSHALTEN! ich verstehe es ja das es nicht geht wenn irgend jemand was voll auf den weg baut und die "normalen" wanderer und radfahrer eine riesenaktion starten muessen um drumm rum zu kommen, aber bei der kippi strecke wird keiner behindert. es wurden ausserdem glaube ich keine baueme gefaellt, also alles sachen die schnell wieder repariert werden koennen( die buesche an den boeschungen wachsen schnell nach!)

also bitte regt euch ab leute und macht das worauf ihr bock habt, aber pfuscht nicht in anderer leuten ihrer arbeit rum!

ride goofy


----------



## kopfnikka67 (30. März 2009)

@Downhillrage

 du bist ja noch .... als ich dachte!
Na ja, nich jeder ist mit Hirn gesegnet.


----------



## Downhillrage (30. März 2009)

@ cocknigga: bist halt die typische lycra tucke, denkst du waerst was besseres.


----------



## make65 (30. März 2009)

Irgendwer hat hier in einem anderen Thread mal etwas von Leuten mit zuviel Federweg und zuwenig Hirn gesagt.

@Downhillrage: Du kapierst wirklich nicht, worums hier geht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillrage (30. März 2009)

doch ich kappier sehr wohl worum es hier geht, es geht um angelegenheiten um die ihr euch besser keine gedanken macht, weil ihr sowieso nichts dran aendern koennt!


----------



## Waldgeist (30. März 2009)

Typisches Verhalten eines *schwarzen Schafes* in der Szene!


----------



## Toni Dark (30. März 2009)

Mich würd so langsam mal wirklich interessieren, wer Downhillrage im wahren Leben ist. Oder ob uns da jemand verarscht. 


Bringt aber wohl nix mehr, das hier noch weiter zu erörtern. Wurden ja alle Argumente ausgetauscht. 

Nur noch ein kleiner Tipp: Wenn man ein Rad hat, mit dem man auch berghoch fahren kann, findet man Wege die du nie finden wirst. Und da gibts einige anspruchsvolle. Leute mit Dher treff ich immer nur auf den absoluten Standardrouten. Überleg dir einfach mal was sinnvoller ist.

Versuchen mit nem Ferrari ne Landstraße so umzubauen dass sie interessant wird, oder einfach zu ner interessanten Strecke hinfahren 

so und ich geht jetzt mal wieder raus. Bei dem schönen Wetter probier ichs heut mal nur mit einem Stützrad. Hoffentlich klappts. Drückt mir die Daumen.


----------



## Up&Down (30. März 2009)

Downhillrage schrieb:


> doch ich kappier sehr wohl worum es hier geht, es geht um angelegenheiten um die ihr euch besser keine gedanken macht, weil ihr sowieso nichts dran aendern koennt!




Ja, ich wüsste auch gern, wer downhillrage ist. 

Ich vermute mal, er gehört zu den rücksichtslosen Baumeistern auf der blauen Wanderroute, da er dieses Vorgehen so verteidigt. Außerdem ist er einer der dümmsten lebenden Zeitgenossen. Schießt sich selbst ins Knie, stellt das so an, dass er möglichst viele andere mittrifft und kommt sich dabei auch noch toll vor.

Wüßte ich, wer er ist und dass er an der blauen Route baut, würde ich dafür sorgen, dass er seine Sponsoren los wird.

Vielleicht kann er sich dann das Biken nicht mehr leisten (was gut für alle wäre), und muss dann auf der blauen Route wandern

Ich halte es für so wichtig, auf dieser Route Konflikpotenzial zu vermeiden, dass ich eigenhändig bereit wäre, dort mal heftig Nägel etc. zu verstreuen (nur auf den Anliegern etc.) , damit die Strecke frei von MOFs wie downhillrager wird. Gibt noch genug andere gute Strecken, die weniger konfliktträchtig sind und die wir dann immer noch gut fahren können. Jedenfalls besser so als allgemeine Sperren und Wandererfallen an jeder Ecke.


----------



## dubbel (30. März 2009)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Bringt aber wohl nix mehr, das hier noch weiter zu erörtern. Wurden ja alle Argumente ausgetauscht.


zum problem von downhillrage ja eigentlich schon im ersten beitrag auf der ersten seite.


----------



## bergling (30. März 2009)

Ich find es durchaus nachvollziehbar, auch mal wild zu bauen, vieleicht ist der offizielle Weg hier wirklich nicht immer der gangbare. Nur hat er gerade hier in Freiburg ja zu nem echt tollen Trail geführt (Rossi!). Das sollten wir ausbauen und nicht durch unüberlege Aktionen gefährden! 

Wenn man aber wild baut, dann bitte nachhaltig und mit Köpfchen: Es ist einfach für uns nachteilig, wenn gerade die Hauptwanderrouten in sensiblen, stadtnahen Gebieten zu Freeridestrecken ausgebaut werden, auch wenns noch so viel Spass macht: z. B. der Weg hinterm SWR, dort wird immer wieder mal abgekürzt und gebuddelt, gleichzeitig strömen dort massenhaft Spaziergänger auf den Schlossberg hoch und ärgern sich über den Wegverschleiss - nicht ganz zu unrecht. 

Genauso sensibel ist sicherlich die blaue Raute am Bromberg/ Kybi: Auch hier drängeln sich am Wochenende die Wanderer und regen sich über wilde Bauaktionen auf - ein ausdrückliches Bike-Verbot war hier ja noch vor kurzem im Gespräch. 

Wenn man Sprünge o. ä. nettes Zeugs baut, dann doch bitte an etwas abgelegeneren Stellen (man muss sich dann allerdings die Mühe machen, dort auch mal hinzustrampeln - muss ja nicht superweit sein, aber ich denke alle schaffen es doch etwas weiter als bis zum Brombergsattel, oder?


----------



## Toni Dark (30. März 2009)

bergling schrieb:


> Wenn man Sprünge o. ä. nettes Zeugs baut, dann doch bitte an etwas abgelegeneren Stellen (man muss sich dann allerdings die Mühe machen, dort auch mal hinzustrampeln - muss ja nicht superweit sein, aber ich denke alle schaffen es doch etwas weiter als bis zum Brombergsattel, oder?



Und genau da ist das Problem. Die meisten Dher schaffens ja auch auf dem Rosskopftrail, nur das letzte Steile Stück zu fahren. Ist dort ja auch absolute okay. Aber wenn man illegal was bauen will, dann kann man das wo machen, wo nicht hunderte Menschen wandern an einem Tag.


----------



## Deleted 114060 (30. März 2009)

bergling schrieb:


> Ich find es durchaus nachvollziehbar, auch mal wild zu bauen, vieleicht ist der offizielle Weg hier wirklich nicht immer der gangbare. Nur hat er gerade hier in Freiburg ja zu nem echt tollen Trail geführt (Rossi!). Das sollten wir ausbauen und nicht durch unüberlege Aktionen gefährden!
> 
> Wenn man aber wild baut, dann bitte nachhaltig und mit Köpfchen: Es ist einfach für uns nachteilig, wenn gerade die Hauptwanderrouten in sensiblen, stadtnahen Gebieten zu Freeridestrecken ausgebaut werden, auch wenns noch so viel Spass macht: z. B. der Weg hinterm SWR, dort wird immer wieder mal abgekürzt und gebuddelt, gleichzeitig strömen dort massenhaft Spaziergänger auf den Schlossberg hoch und ärgern sich über den Wegverschleiss - nicht ganz zu unrecht.
> 
> ...



Speziell am SWR ist es doch nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis der Trail für uns zu ist. Kann man nicht einfach mal Switchbacks fahren lernen anstatt abzukürzen. Bei Regen kommt da inzwischen der halbe Hang runter.


----------



## kingofdirt (30. März 2009)

gestern wurde anscheinend auch direkt neben der Sternwaldwiese gebuddeld. Direkt am Waldrand kommt das halt echt etwas auffällig.

Natürlich wärs klasse wenn hier mehr gebaute Strecken wären, aber lieber hab ich doch die so auch schon geilen Trail wie gar keine mehr! Und das illegale gebuddle in Kiffer-Assi-Downhiller Reichweite von der Stadt aus ist definitiv der weg zu gar keinen Trails mehr!

Also Jungens die da buddeln, eure Arbeit in allen ehren, aber schließt euch doch mal mit jemand kurz der ahnung davon hat und auch in richtung legalität etwas bewegen kann.

Und abgesehen davon ist es ja jeden freigelassen sich am rückbau zu beteiligen wenn er dort vorbeikommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfnikka67 (30. März 2009)

@Downhillrage,

wusst ich doch das dein Nickname mir was sagt. als wir damals auch über sowas sprachen haste noch viel liberaler darüber gesprochen und ach ja,  Todtnau war doch in deinen planungen ab 2009 feste drinnen.

Da warste ein richtig sympatischer Mensch!!!
Oder hat sich das alles in Amerika geändert?
Ist es nur die anonymität die dich hier zu solchen Äusserungen treibt?

Nur solange du weiterhin so wie hier im Forum rüber kommst, wirst du im Leben nicht weit kommen!
Aber das ist ja nicht mein Problem!
Von daher, der den ich kennenlente war sympatisch und nicht ....

Die Lycrahose


----------



## marc (30. März 2009)

@all,

downhillrage ist verwarnt. Beim nächsten unqualifizierten Beitrag folgen die nächsten Schritte. Dann hat er Zeit zum Radfahrn 
War immer so schön ruhig hier 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Phil88 (30. März 2009)

in anderen foren gibts nen "danke"-button, der wäre hier grad auch angebracht


----------



## bergling (30. März 2009)

Die Verwarnung find ich deshalb gerechtfertigt, da downhillrage einige fette Beleidigungen ausgesprochen hat (aber nicht nur er). 

Inhaltlich "unqualifizierte" Beiträge zum wilden Trailbau sollten hier aber gerade erlaubt sein, schließlich darf jeder seine Meinung sagen und es ist doch gut, wenn man sich hier gerade mit den Leuten auseinandersetzen kann, die unüberlegte Bauaktionen gutheißen... 

Nur sollte das eben halbwegs sachlich passieren!

Wie dubbel weit oben geschrieben hat ist anonsten wohl die beste und praktikabelste Lösung, wenn jeder mithilft, in sensiblen Bereichen Abkürzungen o.ö. zurückzubauen, möglichst mit einem kurzen Hinweis, dass dies wir Biker selbst waren und unterstützen! 

Wie dieser Hinweis aussehen sollte? Vorschläge? Kurzes Positionspapier o.ä., das wir hier entwerfen könnten und alle die es unterstützen an unpassenden "Baustellen" hinterlassen? Aus Papier (verwittert recht schnell, ist aber umweltfreundlich und praktikabel, vielleicht kommt die Botschaft wenigstens ab und zu bei jemandem an...?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. März 2009)

Interessant, wie es bei euch so abgeht. Solche Zustände fürchte ich. Je weniger Ausweichmöglichkeiten und je schöner die Strecken, desto brisanter wird es...


----------



## Downhillrage (30. März 2009)

ich bin hier in das forum gegangen um das thema zu besprchen und nicht mich mit euch mit beschimfungen zu batteln! allerdings wenn ihr mich ankackt muesst ihr euch nicht wundern wenns was zurueck gibt, ich hab schliesslich nicht angefangen mich zu beleidigen!

ich weiss wer die strecke gebaut hat, aber ich hab damit nichts zu tun gehabt(ichy werde es auf keinen fall preis geben, also versucht garnicht erst es aus mir raus zu quetschen!). 

ich weiss auch das egal wo man sachen in fr baut (und ich habe schon einiges gebaut!) wird es frueher oder spaeter abgerissen! ich kann eure befuerchtungen irgendwo verstehen, aber ihr koennt nicht erwarten das die dh/fr szene sich mit dem rossi trail zufrieden gibt! durch ein paar strecken im wald wird es nicht zur sperrung des freiburger waldes fuehren, was wollen sie gross sperren? die muessten hundertausende fuer barikaden investieren um den wald haesslich und unfahrbar zu machen, nur das man eine strecke drumrum baut, ich galub die stadt hat ganz andere sorgen. denkt ihr die kommen mit polizei in den wald und ziehen jeden mtbler raus und schreiben ihm nen straffzettel. ich sag never ever! ich glaub ausserdem das der rossi trail  durch sowas gefaehrdet wird ist extrem unwahrscheinlich das sind 2  verschiedene berge!

lebt und lasst leben!

lasst die strecken bauer in frieden, wenn sie erwischt werden ist das nicht euer problem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (30. März 2009)

Downhillrage schrieb:


> lasst die strecken bauer in frieden, wenn sie erwischt werden ist das nicht euer problem!



Schön wärs aber leider ist es doch unser Problem wenn aufgrund solcher Vorfälle das Bild das viele Nicht-Biker von uns haben zementiert wird. Selbst wenn es nicht zu einer Verschärfung der Situation (Kontrollen auf Wanderwegen etc.) führt hilft es sicher nicht dabei die aktuellen, unsinnigen Regelungen zu ändern und mehr legale Trails zu schaffen. 
Ich denke inzwischen allerdings auch, dass es absolut keinen Sinn macht mit dir darüber zu diskutieren.


----------



## waldman (30. März 2009)

bergling schrieb:


> Wenn man Sprünge o. ä. nettes Zeugs baut, dann doch bitte an etwas abgelegeneren Stellen (man muss sich dann allerdings die Mühe machen, dort auch mal hinzustrampeln)



rischtisch 

Wer an den richtigen Stellen baut hat einfach länger Spaß. Und wenn mans legal macht dann hat man richtig lange Spaß.
Sprünge, Drops u.ä. gibts im Bombenloch zuhauf. (Dass es mit dem Bombenloch erst Ärger gab als sich die Biker mit dem Eigentümer besprachen ist völliger Unsinn. Ich weiß aus erster Quelle dass der Eigentümer zuerst vom Förster erfahren hat was da abgeht (Haftung, usw) und nicht von Bikern. Hätte niemand Kontakt zum Förster gäbe es das Bombenloch heute definitiv nicht mehr.)

Eine Downhillstrecke in einem entlegenen Waldstück bauen ist die eine Sache. Eine der beliebtesten Wanderrouten Freiburgs umzubauen nur weil man zu faul ist den Arsch hochzubekommen und weiter zu fahren ist eine ganz andere Sache. Die Strecke irgendwo im Wald wird evtl nach ein paar Jahren abgerissen (ohne Konsequenzen für irgendjemanden). Mit dem Umbau eines Wanderwegs gibt es von Anfang an Probleme. (Was denkt ihr (die Bauer) was andere Leute (nicht Biker) darüber denken? Euch gerade das schwer fallen. (Gibt es andere wie uns ???) Daran habt ihr sicher nicht gedacht.) Wartet mal ab wie schnell das Gebaute wieder weg ist. Das sind viele Arbeitsstunden die mal lieber in was gescheites investiert hätte. 

Baut doch einfach an Stellen die nicht dermaßen öffentlich sind. Bringt für alle mehr.

Derzeit dürfen wir Biker nahezu alles ohne Sanktionen zu fürchten. Nur vielleicht steht mal an einem schönen Sonntag im Mai der Förster auf der blauen Raute und kassiert alle die runter kommen... (Förster im Wald hat gleiche Rechte wie ein Polizist) Ich finde das Glück keine Sanktionen befürchten zu müssen sollten wir nicht gefährden.


----------



## nobs (30. März 2009)

einfach unglaublich 
selten so intensiv nen Thread verfolgt


----------



## qbus (31. März 2009)

@ downhillrage

nein, der wald ist kein "spielplatz für alle"
genausowenig wie die autobahn.

du schreibst du hättest noch nie probleme mit wanderen gehabt,
vielleicht warst du einfach immer zu schnell wieder weg?
... mein kleiner neffe zum beispiel lag mit 2 jahren 6 wochen im krankenhaus weil ihn auf der blauen raute ein völlig durchgeknallter typ
"im vobeifahren" mit dem pedal erwischt hatte.

versuch vielleicht mal nicht nur an dich und deinen spass,
sondern auch an die konsequenzen zu denken.

es geht heutzutage nicht mehr nur um 
"hier komm ich und nach mir die sintflut"
und um deine lycra-allergie
sondern um etwas mehr.

ich hoffe, daß auch du das irgendwann verstehst.

gruß,

qbus


----------



## Downhillrage (31. März 2009)

@qbus:

fuer mich ist der wald ein spielplatz. auf oeffentlichen stassen gefaerde ich andere verkehrsteilnehmer, was dann nicht mehr lustig ist.

ich hab nicht geschrieben das ich nie mit wanderern probleme gehabt hab, ich wurde von wanderern schon geschlagen, die boeschung runtergestossen, beschimft, etc..ich hab nur gesagt das ich noch nie einem beim fahren zu nahe gekommen bin oder verletzt hab. ich halte entweder an oder fahre super langsam an ihnen vorbei und gruesse immer.

ich bin nicht der einzige der spass an den strecken hat.

nein ich habe generell nichts gegen leute in lycra (ausser das es ******** aussieht), fahre selbst cc in lycra machmal. mir geht es um die hochnaessigkeit vieler dieser piloten, sie denken weil sie sich ein teueres cc bike geholt haben und ein tollen job haben, dass sie was besseres waeren. ich sage nicht das cc fahrer alle a... sind, aber es gibt einfach mehr davon als im downhill oder fr bereich.

ich hoffe du verstehst, dass ich mein leben so fuerre das ich auch was davon hab. 

es werden auf jedenfall noch strecken entstehen die ich mein eigen nennen kann und zwar im freiburger wald(nicht auf forstwegen)

cheers


----------



## Waldgeist (31. März 2009)

Gebt doch dem Kindle einen schönen Waldspielplatz. Vielleicht hört es dann auf zu quengeln: "Mama ich will ....."


----------



## Sir Galahad (31. März 2009)

@Downhillrage: wenn du keine faule Sau bist, fahr doch mal wie vorgeschlagen etwas tiefer in den Wald rein. Du wirst sehen, dass es da viele halb zugewachsene Wege gibt (keine Schotterwege, so richtig schöne meine ich), wo kein Mensch mehr wandert oder biked.

DA KÖNNEN DU UND DEINE KUMPELS BAUEN, WAS SIE WOLLEN. MIT MEINEM SEGEN UND SICHER AUCH DEM DER ANDEREN FREIBURGER BIKER
*
ABER NICHT SO STADTNAH AUF EINEM DER BELIEBTESTEN WANDERWEGE FREIBURGS, DER BLAUEN RAUTE!
*
Damit fallt ihr allen engagierten Ridern in Freiburg in den Rücken! Und ich spreche nicht von Lycras auf Schotterwegen, sondern von Trailbikern und Freeridern, die auf die Koexistenz mit den Wanderern auf den Trails angewiesen sind.

Denk drüber nach und sprich mit deinen Builder-Kumpels!


----------



## Phil88 (31. März 2009)

Downhillrage schrieb:


> fuer mich ist der wald ein spielplatz. auf oeffentlichen stassen gefaerde ich andere verkehrsteilnehmer, was dann nicht mehr lustig ist.



umso lustiger ist es wohl auf ÖFFENTLICHEN waldwegen andere "verkehrs"teilnehmer zu gefährden. du hast dir gerade selbst erklärt wie schwachsinnig dein theater hier ist, du verstehst es nur nicht.

du kannst im wald machen was du willst - dort wo du ALLEINE bist, dann ist es eine sache zwischen dir, deinem gewissen (das du ja wohl kaum zu haben scheinst) und dem förster. aber dort wo andere unterwegs sind hast du dich zu fügen.

überleg dir mal was deine argumentation im umkehrschluss bedeutet. wenn du strecken verändern darfst die sowohl für wanderer als auch für biker da sind, dann darf dass ein wanderer auch.
und wenn dann ein wanderer lust auf nen trimm-dich-pfad hat, dann legt er wieder baumstämme in den weg, spannt seile zum drüberhüpfen, buddelt fallgruben zum hindernislauf, und rechtfertigt sich dann genauso wie du hier.

streng doch mal deinen kopf ein bisschen an, und denk mal drüber nach was du hier laberst, bevor du andere in den kindergarten steckst.


----------



## Downhillrage (31. März 2009)

ich werde garantiert nicht in die tiefen des schwarzwaldes eindringen, weil wenn ich trainieren moechte muss es innerhalb einer halben std. reichweite sein, sonst kann ich gleich in den bike park und dafuer hab ich unter der woche keine zeit!

eins kann ich auf jeden fall sagen, wenn ICH was baue werde ich keine bestehenden trails umbauen sondern es gibt  ein komplett neuen trail bei dem ich hoechstens was kreuze!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (31. März 2009)

Weder bin ich Freiburger, noch CCler, aber ich muss auch sagen, soviel Naivität und Dummheit habe ich noch nie (!) in Form von einem Poster alleine erlebt.

In so fern muss es sich um einen FakkAcc handeln.

Ich drück euch die Daumen, dass ihr die Kiddies in den Griff bekommt, bei uns hats auch sogut funktioniert, dass wir selbst mit dem zust. Förster Dicke sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillrage (31. März 2009)

ich labber keine ********(ich sag nur meine meinung) und ich bin  kein kiddy. hier habt nur alle anscheinend eine voellig andere einst.!


----------



## FaceGrind (31. März 2009)

dh-training auf dem kybfelsenweg? gehts da nicht vielmehr um den spaß?


----------



## der-tick.de (31. März 2009)

Also ich hab auch nen Klappspaten und das nicht ohne Grund. Aber auf nem normalen gut Frequentierten Weg was zu bauen ist ja wohl selten Dämlich. Nächste Woche steht die Polizei da und kassiert...


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (31. März 2009)

soprano schrieb:


> ihr redet alle von den bösen bulletten und das der förster die gleichen rechte hätte (was ich für eine urban-legend halte)
> 
> 
> hat den überhaupt schon mal jemand strafe zahlen müssen im wald oder irgendwas in der art???



Ja, 2 Anzeigen kassiert

->Vorgeschichte:
Regionalsender drehte einen Clip von "uns" Landshutern.
Damals wurde extra dafür auch ein 6-8 m-Drop errichtet. Das sah wohl auch ein gelangweilter Sesselfurzer und wir bekamen Post, denn dämlicherweise fielen in dem Clip auch Namen..


http://www.myvideo.de/watch/407325/Biken_in_Landshut


----------



## waldman (31. März 2009)

soprano schrieb:


> hat den überhaupt schon mal jemand strafe zahlen müssen im wald oder irgendwas in der art???



nein (edit: ok doch..  ), und es geht darum dass es auch so bleibt!


----------



## Sir Galahad (31. März 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Weder bin ich Freiburger, noch CCler, aber ich muss auch sagen, soviel Naivität und Dummheit habe ich noch nie (!) in Form von einem Poster alleine erlebt.
> 
> In so fern muss es sich um einen FakkAcc handeln.
> 
> Ich drück euch die Daumen, dass ihr die Kiddies in den Griff bekommt, bei uns hats auch sogut funktioniert, dass wir selbst mit dem zust. Förster Dicke sind.



@mikeB: Wenn du sehen würdest was die wie wo bauen, dann wüsstest du: es handelt sich leider um real existierende Dummheit ...

Aber mal im Ernst: wie habt ihr eure Kiddies in den Griff bekommen? Stubenarrest?

@Downhillrage: von den Jahren magst du kein Kiddy mehr sein, aber sorry, im Kopf bis du höchstens 8, na eher 4 (Trotzphase).


----------



## kurtchose (31. März 2009)

Ich habe mir gerade mal die aktuelle entwicklung von diesem thread durchgelesen und musste feststellen, dass die ein oder andere gute idee zur beseitigung der bestehenden probleme auf den trails dabei ist(zb mal selbst hand anlegen und ne info aufhängen). ich selber finde es auch nicht wirklich gut gerade auf den hochfrequentierten trails rund um freiburg zu bauen. ich denke die freiburger kommen gerade wegen der unberührten natur auf die trails. forstautobahnen sind halt einfach für keinen reizvoll. versetzt euch mal in die position eines wanderers welcher aus dem oben beschriebenen grund die singletrails aufsucht und dann plötzlich einen durch allerlei Baumaßnahmen irgendwelcher biker, beschädigten und in seinen augen verschandelten trail vorfindet welcher dann auch noch einer autobahn gleicht. Da sind solch krasse reaktionen seitens der wanderer echt verständlich. Da kann ich wie andere schon geschrieben haben auch nur empfehlen abseits der hochfrequentierten routen zu bauen. es lohnt sich wirklich!!!
Was ich unbedingt noch zur fairness hier sagen muss:
Jeder sollte schreiben dürfen was er zum thema denkt,ob es destruktiv oder konstruktiv für dieses sensible thema ist. genauso beleidigungen gehören echt nicht hier her. viele versuchen mit ihren konstruktiven beiträgen auch echt was zu erreichen aber einige von euch heucheln diese konstruktivität mit den mit beleidigungen und mit sonstigen anspielungen gespickten kommentaren echt nur vor. Solche Leute können einem echt leid tun.


----------



## make65 (31. März 2009)

Versuch einer Zusammenfassung:

Der Wald ist für alle da, jeder kann da machen was er will, also auch ICH! ICH brauche auch keine Rücksicht auf andere nehmen, weil ICH sowieso recht habe. ICH baue wo ICH will und wann ICH will, weil MIR ist es nicht zuzumuten dort zu bauen wo es niemanden stört. Da wo ICH fahren will haben Wanderer nichts verloren. Wenn hier die meisten MEINE Meinung nicht teilen, dann haben eben alle unrecht. Und wenn es durch MEINE Aktionen Ärger mit dem Förster oder anderen Behörden geben sollte dann ist das MIR egal. Weil ICH fahre trotzdem weiter und ICH baue trotzdem weiter. Und wenn es illegal ist was ICH mache dann sind die Gesetze falsch.

@Downhillrage: Merkst Du was, oder bist Du auch merkbefreit? Beratungsressistent scheinst Du ja zu sein.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (31. März 2009)

soprano schrieb:


> ihr redet alle von den bösen bulletten und das der förster die gleichen rechte hätte (was ich für eine urban-legend halte)
> 
> 
> hat den überhaupt schon mal jemand strafe zahlen müssen im wald oder irgendwas in der art???



Sag mal,kannst du dich auch NORMAL artikulieren ??
wer immer diesen sche.... verbrochen hat ,hat einfach nix im Hirn basta,
genau durch solche deppen kommt unser Sport doch in Verruf !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 54516 (31. März 2009)

Downhillrage schrieb:


> ich werde garantiert nicht in die tiefen des schwarzwaldes eindringen, weil wenn ich trainieren moechte muss es innerhalb einer halben std. reichweite sein, sonst kann ich gleich in den bike park und dafuer hab ich unter der woche keine zeit!
> 
> eins kann ich auf jeden fall sagen, wenn ICH was baue werde ich keine bestehenden trails umbauen sondern es gibt  ein komplett neuen trail bei dem ich hoechstens was kreuze!



Einfach nur DÄMLICH und nix in der Birne, mehr gibts dazu net zu sagen


----------



## marc (31. März 2009)

So und jetzt wieder bitte in den Normalmodus und zum Thema zurück sonst ist hier dicht. Verstanden. Danke.

Marc


----------



## der-tick.de (31. März 2009)

Danke Marc!

Ja, ich hab auch schon häufig genug Zahlen dürfen. Es gibt einfach Strecken wo regelmäßig die Polizei steht und abkassiert. 
Stuttgart, Boppart... und wenn man nicht aufpasst bald Freiburg.


----------



## Sir Galahad (1. April 2009)

Wenn es in Freiburg dazu kommt, können wir ja die Tickets sammeln und an Herrn "ICH mach was ICH will egal wem's schadet"-Downhillrage zur gefälligen Zahlung übergeben. Wär nur fair.


----------



## horstj (1. April 2009)

also das Problem mit den Downhillkindern am Kybfelsen scheint nach dem was ich so an Diskussionen ums Waldhaus mitbekommen habe schon seit Herbst auf der Agenda zu sein. Auch im Gespräch mit ein paar Anwohnern (Gassigehern) bin dort ab-und zu mit meinen Kidds im Wald- ist das nicht rundum spassig. Mir völlig unverständlich, warum einige hier unbedingt Ärger machen wollen. Eine großflächige Sperrung und Kontrollen kann ja wohl in niemandes Sinne sein.


----------



## böser_wolf (1. April 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Danke Marc!
> 
> Ja, ich hab auch schon häufig genug Zahlen dürfen. Es gibt einfach Strecken wo regelmäßig die Polizei steht und abkassiert.
> Stuttgart, Boppart... und wenn man nicht aufpasst bald Freiburg.



hallo 
da würd mich dochmal interessieren  wieviel und für was??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (1. April 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> hallo
> da würd mich dochmal interessieren  wieviel und für was??


Ordnungswidrigkeit (Frag mich nicht nach Details) - 40,-


----------



## kingofdirt (1. April 2009)

Wie wärs wenn wir uns mal zu nen 'Rückbau' treffen?

Denke den Kids geht die Lust aus wenn der kram 2-3 mal weg gemacht wurde


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. April 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ordnungswidrigkeit (Frag mich nicht nach Details) - 40,-â¬


40? eher 25 oder?

weiÃ einer wann todtnau wieder aufmacht? wenn es jemals wieder aufmachen sollte?


----------



## böser_wolf (1. April 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ordnungswidrigkeit (Frag mich nicht nach Details) - 40,-



cool die halten dich an mitten im wald 
wollen 40eus von dir und zu zahlst ohne zu fragen für was???

ich darf hier auch ab und zu bei der polizei anteten 
wenn der nachwuchs zu dicke dinger im wald baut 
aber bisher haben wirs immer ohne großen stress geregelt
bekommen 
das wünsch ich euch auch


----------



## waldman (1. April 2009)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> weiß einer wann todtnau wieder aufmacht? wenn es jemals wieder aufmachen sollte?



falsches forum. im ddd gibts dazu einen thread. da steht immer das neuste drin.


----------



## Downhillrage (2. April 2009)

moin,
ich wollt euch mal fragen, wenn ihr schon was gegen bauen im stadtnahen wald habt, wo es eurer meinung nach gut waere in freiburg eine strecke zu bauen?


----------



## Toni Dark (2. April 2009)

nur mal ein kleiner Tipp: Wenn man illegal ne Strecke baut, dann ist es nicht gerade geschickt in einem öffentlichen Forum zu debattieren, wo man sie bauen will. 


Ansonsten kannst du dir die Frage eigentlich selber beantworten. Irgendwo, wo es wenig Leute sehen und niemanden stört. Also an abgelegenen Stellen, und davon gibts auch rund um Freiburg reichlich. Schnapp dir einfach mal ne gute Karte. Wenn du seit 12 Jahren in Freiburg unterwegs bist, müsstest du aber auch wissen, wo wenig los ist im Wald.


----------



## Sir Galahad (2. April 2009)

Selbst im Sternwald gehen von den offiziellen Wegen ab und an so schmale "Quasi-Wege" runter, also Strecken, die im Prinzip frei sind, aber nicht/kaum begangen werden (sieht man daran, dass Wegezeichen fehlen und Trittspuren etc. so dass man sich fragt: "Ist das nun ein Weg oder nicht?"). Wenn du natürlich einen kilometerlangen, freien, kurvenreichen Pfad zum "Umbauen" suchst, ist das schon schwieriger und du wirst sicher etwas weiter von der Stadt weg müssen.

Wenn ich wieder unterwegs bin, gucke ich mal und schick die ne PM. Bin derzeit leider noch zu erkältet ...


----------



## bergling (3. April 2009)

Rückbau fände ich gut, durchaus auch als gemeinsame Verabredung/Treffen, blöderweise hat mich grad die Grippe erwischt...

@downhillrage&Co: über ein bisschen Abwechslung auf entlegeneren Pfaden freue ich mich!


----------



## RaceFace67 (14. Mai 2009)

Downhillrage schrieb:


> ich bin hier in das forum gegangen um das thema zu besprchen und nicht mich mit euch mit beschimfungen zu batteln! allerdings wenn ihr mich ankackt muesst ihr euch nicht wundern wenns was zurueck gibt, ich hab schliesslich nicht angefangen mich zu beleidigen!
> 
> ich weiss wer die strecke gebaut hat, aber ich hab damit nichts zu tun gehabt(ichy werde es auf keinen fall preis geben, also versucht garnicht erst es aus mir raus zu quetschen!).
> 
> ...



lasst leben? das kannst du nicht ernst meinen? du startest so eine aktion, versaust damit den trail für "normalos" und die haben dann später hauptsächlich mit dem ärger zu tun.

wenn man deine sprüche liest fällt einem wirklich nichts mehr ein - merkst du eigentlich nicht, dass du ziemlich allein auf weiter flur da stehst? gibt dir das nicht zu denken?

unfassbar sowas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (14. Mai 2009)

Komm jetzt heitz die Geschichte doch nicht wieder von neuem an, es bringt einfach nichts.


----------



## oelheimer (14. Mai 2009)

hei, 
da ich nicht gerade oft in diesem forum unterwegs bin, habe ich diesen thread übersehen und einen eigenen aufgemacht. 
naja, war bescheuert ich weiss...


ich habs in dem unnötigen thread von mir schon erwähnt.
wenn man vom kypfelsen richtung grillhütte fährt, und man dort wo die abfahrt eigentlich anfängt, also an der linkskurve, wo rechts die ruine ist, einfach gerade aus fährt, den hügel hoch und ca 100-200m gerade aus, kommt eine abfahrt die sehr gut zum bebauen geeignet ist.
kaum wanderer, und wenn man den förster fragt, darf da bestimmt auch was bauen. aber wahrscheinlich nur wenn der unerlaubte wandergefährdende scheiss aufhört.


----------



## kingofdirt (14. Mai 2009)

den weg den du meinst ist sicher ganz gut geeignet, ABER ich denke da mal einfach bauen ist genau so doof wie an jeder anderen Stelle im Stadtwald. Denn auch da hat der Förster sicher was gegen Sprünge. 
(die jungs die unten bauen und fahren wären aber wohl alle noch nie soweit oben auf nem berg mit eigener muskelkraft, also würde eine gebaute strecke da oben eh kein sinn machen)
Vergesst nicht, wenn im Wald was passiert haftet der Förster persönlich wenn's am Weg lag! Und Sprünge sind sicher keine normalen gepflegten wege und bergen auf jeden fall ein hohes risiko für nicht so gute + gute fahrer.

Wenn man ans Forstamt geht dann doch bitte kanalisiert und am besten über den Ansgar der eh schon wg der Borderline im kontakt mit dem Forstamt steht.

Abgesehen davon genießt doch einfach die naturtrail am kybi und freut euch über den trail am rossi. Dann gibts ja noch den Dirt Park zum Springen und todtnau ist auch nicht weit, also alles easy!


----------



## D&G (29. Mai 2009)

wir machen uns hier viel zu viel sorgen.
auser dem wird doch eh nimand im wald stehen und die bauten abreisen dafür ist die zeit wohl viel zu wichtig z.b. biken oder hier rum hängen wäre da sinnvoller weil das der fortst regeln wird.

und da ich mit meinem CC bike die sprünge und co. eig. zimlich lustig finde bin ich dafür

und da ich kein freund vom verstecken bin soll jeder wissen wer ich bin 

Daniel Gottschall


----------



## 2009 (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo !
Wer sich in der Natur aufhält dort solch ein Sport ausübt sollte diese auch schützen und Rücksicht auf seine Mitmenschen nehmen. 
An solchen Trails mangeld es hier in der Gegend nicht,mehr die Augen aufhalten und Hirne einschalten.

Viel Spass noch....


----------



## kijan (13. August 2009)

War heute da oben laufen und wär ich nicht gelaufen, hätte ich's nicht entdeckt (Schön dezent gemacht! Kompliment) Da steht ja mittlerweile 'ne nette DH Sektion am Berg, auch wenn's nicht legal geshaped wurde, um ehrlich zu sein: die Line sieht spassig aus...


----------



## nicmen (14. April 2012)

Bin heute zum ersten mal wieder vom Brombergkopf runter gefahren. Die Strecke war ja letztes Jahr die ganze Zeit befahrbar. An sich schön gemacht! Müsste doch eig nen Abkommen wie bei der Borderline möglich sein oder bin ich gerad zu naiv...


----------



## Sir Galahad (14. April 2012)

In andern Ecken Deutschlands gilt die eiserne Regel: Geheimspots - und das ist alles schwer zu findende und nicht legal gebaute - werden nicht im Web veröffentlicht. Dazu gibt's Touren mit Locals und PN. Wäre nett, nicemen, wenn du deinen Post entsprechend ändern / löschen könntest.


----------



## nicmen (15. April 2012)

@ Sir gal: Wie ist es da mit Kontrollen? Hab jetzt von einigen Leuten gehört dass dort Bußgelder verteilt werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (15. April 2012)

Finde ich prima, wenn die Bußgelder an uns verteilt werden, muss als Autofahrer schon immer in die Bußgeldkasse einzahlen Wieviel kriegt man denn so pro Abfahrt ausgezahlt?

OK, Spaß beiseite. Habe noch nie ne offizielle Person getroffen, geschweige denn den Waldkassierer. In der BIKE war mal ein Vergleich zum Biken im Schwarzwald gegen Pfalz, da wurden der Freiburger Förster und der Tourismusverband zur Zweimeterregel befragt. Beide halten sie für unpraktikabel, der Förster sagte, dass man hier bei Verstößen nicht kassieren würde und der Tourismusverband möchte sie am liebsten kippen, da inzwischen die Biker eine sehr wichtige Zielgruppe darstellen. Ich treffe beim Biken auch auf Wanderwegen mehr Biker als Wanderer. Weiter weg von der Stadt/Kurorten erst recht, da die meist alten Wanderoppas ja ne recht geringe Reichweite haben 

Also ich kann mir das mit Bußgeldern nicht vorstellen und habe auch noch nichts gehört. Oder meinst dass jemand für's illegale Bauen abkassiert wird? Kann ich mir auch kaum vorstellen, denn die Borderline war ja auch lang genug illegal/halblegal. Und es gibt ja auch noch den heftigen Spot in dem großen Loch bei XY...- wenn der noch da ist, k.A., war ich lange nicht. Den kann der Forst auch nicht übersehen.

Wenn man zuviel baut und dabei mit die beliebtesten Wanderwege nahe der Stadt verschandelt, kann das natürlich sein. Die von dir gemeinte Strecke (da war ich auch länger nicht) findet man aber nur, wenn man sie kennt, außerdem ist der entsprechende Wanderweg ja viel besser zum Wandern.


----------



## nicmen (15. April 2012)

ich konnte es mir auch nicht recht vorstellen aber es ist anscheinend jetzt häufiger genau an der stelle zu kontrollen gekommen...aber was mich erstaunt ist dass mit relativ viel aufwand steinfelder und sprünge gebaut wurden und der förster bis jetzt die sache noch toleriert bzw nicht sperrt, möglichkeiten hätte er ja genug.


----------



## Sir Galahad (15. April 2012)

Wenn das tatsächlich so ist, dann 

Wie funktioniert das? Ich habe beim Biken auf soner kurzen Runde weder Geld noch Ausweis dabei. 

Den Ausweis des entsprechenden Försters würde ich mir auch zeigen lassen, nicht dass das ein durchgeknallter Bikerhasser in Amtsanmaßung ist. Bei denen täte mich nix wundern.


----------



## waldman (15. April 2012)

bei der strecke am brombergkopf kommt es wohl tatsächlich zur kontrollen.
wir reden hier nicht von der zweimeterregel sondern vom befahren einer illegal angelegten strecke, also quasi querfeldein im wald. das forstamt sieht das besonders an dieser stelle sehr kritisch. wer auf gar keinen fall ein bußgeld riskieren möchte sollte besser nicht mehr dort fahren.
zur praxis beim eintreiben von bußgeldern: ein förster im wald ist wie ein polizist. er wird also an das bußgeld kommen, auch ohne bargeld und ausweis. ausprobieren würde ich es nicht. 
der spot im zähringer loch liegt im privatwald, deshalb ist das dem forstamt egal was dort gebaut wird. der eigentümer des waldes hat nichts gegen biker, nur gegen holzbauten hat er was.
die borderline war zu keiner zeit illegal, erst nach der duldung des forstamts wurde die strecke angelegt.

es gibt zwischen forstamt und mountainbike-freiburg gespräche bzgl einer strecke am kybbfelsen, diese wird aber (leider) auf keinen fall dort verlaufen.


----------



## Sir Galahad (15. April 2012)

Schade, denn die Strecke ist doch eben dadurch, dass sie auf keinem Weg verläuft, völlig separat für die Biker und stört keinen Wanderer, weder beim Wandern noch durch optische Beeinträchtigung. Übrigens war da schon ein Trampelpfad, bevor gebaut wurde.

Und der Wald ist doch verdammt noch mal groß genug auch und gerade für solche Strecken. Gibt da ja nun nur wenige Meter davon im Vergleich zu 100ten km Wander- und Forstwege. 

Da muss ich mal bald ein Bußgeld riskieren fahren, bevor das weg ist


----------



## mightyknuuut (15. April 2012)

wenn das die strecke ist, die ich meine, quert die mindestens einer stelle nen wanderweg. und davor und danach ist ziemlich steil, glaub ich. kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das den förstern eher nicht so gefällt, kenne mich da aber politisch nicht aus und fahrtechnisch ist mir die strecke sowieso zu schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (15. April 2012)

Die Borderline quert auch mehrere Wege. Auch an Stellen, wo die nicht gut einsehbar sind. Und wie an den Bremsspuren  (die dem Förster sicher nicht verborgen bleiben) zu sehen ist, wird da nicht von jedem mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit reingefahren. Es kommt also auf die Fahrweise an, nicht auf den Weg. Man kann steil auch langsam fahren, ebenso wie schnell im Flachen. Ist gar nicht so schwer


----------



## nicmen (16. April 2012)

@ansgar: und wo soll die strecke evtl verlaufe???


----------



## waldman (21. April 2012)

@nicmen: schwer zu erklären...

@sir galahad:
was würdest du davon halten wenn dir minigolfer über nacht eine minigolfanlage in den garten bauen würden? ganz so einfach ist das mit der nutzung eben nicht. das forstamt sieht den streckenbau im wald genau so wie ich es im ersten satz geschrieben habe. das ist stadtwald und die bürger dürfen den wald auf den wegen nutzen, mehr nicht.
es ist schade um diese strecke da hast du recht. was du aber auch einsehen musst ist dass die strecke so an der ziemlich dämlichsten stelle im ganzen freiburger stadtwald gebaut wurde. (von der blauen raute anfangen, diesen wanderweg dann nochmal queren und dann nochmal über genau die forststraße die so ziemlich am meisten in freiburg bewandert wird, dann wurde noch im arboretum (welches heilig ist) ein seltener baum (wert deutlich über 10.000 ) gefällt. dümmer gehts wirklich gar nicht)


----------

